# Game 8: Bostons Celtics at Milwaukee Bucks



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

> EAMS: Boston Celtics (2-3) vs. Milwaukee Bucks (4-3).
> 
> WHEN: 7 p.m. Tuesday.
> 
> ...


http://www.jsonline.com/sports/bucks/preview-bucks-vs-celtics-b99612817z1-344213142.html


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

This should be a good one. All of the Celtics' losses so far were close games against good teams. Both of these teams are probably still good enough to be third tier playoff teams in the East.


----------

